# Zufallswert mit Buchstaben



## Sebigf (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

  Ich habe bereits gegooglet und hier im Archiv nachgeschaut aber nichts gefunden.
  Es geht darum, ich möchte einen Zufalls "Buchstabenwert" ausgegeben haben.

  Wie kann ich sowas anstellen?

  Mit Zahlen weiss ich wie es geht...

  Danke


----------



## DarkManX (24. Juli 2005)

```
$buchstaben='abcdefg...';
$laenge=10;
srand(microtime()*1000000);

for($i=1;$i<=$laenge;$i++)
{
   $index=rand(1,strlen($buchstaben));
   $index--;
   $string.=$buchstaben{$index};
}
print $string;
```

Sollte eignetlich gehen, natürlich ohne Garantie. 

mfg
dmx


----------



## Sebigf (24. Juli 2005)

THX, hat natürlich direkt geklappt.

 Aber was soll "srand(microtime()*1000000);" bringen?

 Oder unr schlecht kopiert? 

 Danke!


----------



## DarkManX (24. Juli 2005)

Das startet den Zufallsgenerator. Ohne dieses srand(); würde man keinen Zufallerzeugen für rand().

mfg
dmx


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (24. Juli 2005)

Der Aufruf von [phpf]srand[/phpf] ist allerdings seit PHP 4.2.0 nicht mehr nötig. Außerdem sollte man besser auf die [phpf]mt_rand[/phpf]-Funktion zurückgreifen.


----------

